# Is Liquid Logic ever going to design a new playboat?



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I love Liquid Logic. The Jefe Grande is in my opinion as well as many others is one of the best creek boats around. The Remix is a great boat, and trusted on many of the hardest big water runs in the world....... But the Biscuit lacks in comparison to the Molan from Pyranha, and Star, and Rock Star series from Jackson. With all the new freestyle designs that are coming out every year why is Liquid Logic staying with boat they have had for a while?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Biscuit is dope you might just need to know how to kayak to throwdown....


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Thats true Mike. I have tried the Biscuit, and don't fit in it as well as the Super Star. On top of that I see way more Jackson playboats than Biscuits. Plus I have seen Ross Herr on his Driven series throw down with the Biscuit, but I still think that they would benifit by getting some more variety in their freestyle designs.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I want a kayak that butters waves like a rocker snowboard


----------



## bouldrmatty (Aug 9, 2004)

FSM, try to ignore Casper Mike, most of us on MNT buzz do.. Truly No Value Added (NVA). From his post, and lack of any manners, my guess is that he is 14 years old, and his father needs to take him behind the shed...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice add Matt! Tnva......


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh I do ignore him. I think it is funny how he gets mad when people post on mountain buzz if he does not like the subject. I know the lord CasperMike is the god of all paddling, and know all. So great one what color dry top will go with my blue boat  Now back to my Liquid Logic question.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. 
Yeah biscuit totally sucks... not. All playboats can all do same tricks, its the paddler that makes a difference. Until playboating becomes more progressive why continue to change good.. new tricks new boats...


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

you might want to go to the source and ask on the LL web site just click on forums. No doubt you'll get an answer from either Woody or Shane.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

caspermike said:


> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> Yeah biscuit totally sucks... not. All playboats can all do same tricks, its the paddler that makes a difference. Until playboating becomes more progressive why continue to change good.. new tricks new boats...


I'm not sure what your deal is, but you seem like someone that has serious insecurity issues. Not everyone is the best playboater in the world all the more reason to design a more paddler friendly boat. You remind me of a poster that used to stalk the pages of the kayaking forums in Utah. It does not matter what someone else says you always have something to say back, and it is always negative. That is why everytime you post people say not to listen to you. I had a question, but since you are the know it all on this forum you decided to turn it into how great of a boater you are, and how bad of a boater I am. Just a few days ago there was a three page thread of you showing your ignorance, and here you are again doing the same thing. Guess what my question was still not answered. I was looking for something more like. " I heard that they are in the works." Or " They are just focusing on the best boats for hard core whitewater, and drifting away from the freestyle field." Here is a tip if you don't have anything worth saying rest your fingers.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

pretender said:


> you might want to go to the source and ask on the LL web site just click on forums. No doubt you'll get an answer from either Woody or Shane.


I will just message Shane on facebook. I thought I would post here before bothering him.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I really don't know that much about playboats but the boat really doesn't matter, it seems like you could give a great playboater any of the modern playboats and they could do any trick with each boat. I think it is one of the things that you just have to find a boat you like, I used to love my LL boat but now looking back on it I can't believe that I liked it so much because everytime I paddle a jefe again I hate it. It is just such a subjective thing. I think either on facebook/boatertalk LL was asking people what they would like to see in a boat, so maybe you could figure out what you don't like about the boat and give them some feedback.
Mike what the hell was that video link? we all know your best playboating comes mostly unintentionally when you get worked in your creekboat.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Almost on par with your playboating at first falls on Bailey Thomas.....


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> I will just message Shane on facebook. I thought I would post here before bothering him.


Shane is super friendly and helpfull just ask him

SHONUFF


----------



## Fluid Glass (Dec 5, 2010)

I do agree that the Biscuit isn't exactly on par with some of the other playboat designs out there, and it's a shame. You mentioned that it's been out for a while though, but it was released just a little more than a year ago, so the chance of having an updated model in the near future are slim...

Let us know what Shane says though.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I will. I met Shane at Outdoor Retailer, and he is super nice. I will send him a message.


----------



## WildYetti (Jan 2, 2011)

Wavesport Wavesport Wavesport haha


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

My buddy just bought the new Project X. It was not for me. I felt like I was to deep in the boat, and did not have the power that I have in my super star. But I am not a good play boater.


----------



## WildYetti (Jan 2, 2011)

Right on I didn't are for the Jackson boats, I think ya love one or the other. I bought a fuse 64, it shall be here Tuesday! Didn't like the back support in the Jackson and my size 15's fit the fuse


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I see LL sponsored paddlers struggle in and out of competition in the biscuit. Obviously the biscuit can pull all the same tricks but not with the ease, consistency and amplitude that the other boats have.


----------



## shanebenedict (May 13, 2005)

Hey Ya'll 
Here is the thread on our facebook page where we are discussing different design ideas for the future of Liquidlogic. Click This There have been tons of discussion of nearly 20 different designs on facebook, in emails, chats, etc... its been a fun process. There is no way we can do all the things people are asking for but some of it will definitely happen.

We have also been talking about all types of improvements and accessories that people would like to see us work on. Here is the Overall Discussion Page

Thanks for the props and hopefully we will find a way to do a new playboat in the near future. Now we just need to find someone that wants to win the World Championships or the Whitewater Grand Prix!

Cheers
Shane


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

shanebenedict said:


> Hey Ya'll
> Here is the thread on our facebook page where we are discussing different design ideas for the future of Liquidlogic. Click This There have been tons of discussion of nearly 20 different designs on facebook, in emails, chats, etc... its been a fun process. There is no way we can do all the things people are asking for but some of it will definitely happen.
> 
> We have also been talking about all types of improvements and accessories that people would like to see us work on. Here is the Overall Discussion Page
> ...


I think that was the best post yet. Thanks Shane


----------

